# croakers in virgina



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I read a report from from one of the anglers in VA who stated the large 18'' croackers are at the james river bridge in abundant 
How many hours drive from Bowie MD I am thinking taking a family ride to fill up for the season since there is no limit in VA :fishing:


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

are you driving there just becuz "someone" caught an 18' croaker? You realized it's not THAT easy to catch one that big.

not to ruin your plan or anything, i just don't want you to expect catching 18' croakers all day there just cuz someone else did it


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I've got to agree with richardbb85. You could very easily drive down here and only catch 7 inch croakers. You're looking at a pretty decent drive from Bowie, I'm gonna guess 4.5 to 5 hours. 

By all means, come on down and catch some croakers. I've caught some decent size ones all around lately. But don't begin to expect to fill your cooler up with 18 inchers, or even to fill it up at all. That is the breeding ground for extreme disappointment. Better to expect to catch nothing, and therefore be happy even with minimal success.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I absolutely agree with richardbb85 too. By the way, do you mean 18" and not 18'


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Virgina croakers*

Please read DA ANGLER , JAMES RIVER BRIDGE on the Virgina site thank you, and comprehend what I said FAMILY TRIP catching croakers is not all important but would be nice to get some


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

family trip - then hav fun
18 inch croakers - good luck ,& still hav fun!!!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

supercast said:


> Please read DA ANGLER , JAMES RIVER BRIDGE on the Virgina site thank you, and comprehend what I said FAMILY TRIP catching croakers is not all important but would be nice to get some


I did read that report a few days ago when it was posted. I also comprehended what you were asking very well. You were only asking for the drive time info... but regardless of what you want that's not all people are going to respond to. People are also going to respond giving friendly advice on other aspects of your post. Sometimes the responses aren't so friendly, but in this case they certainly were. No offense, but your above response comes off as snooty and disrespectful to people who are trying to help you here (though maybe you didn't intend that at all). I hope you can see where I'm coming from here, and I really do hope you and your family have a great trip.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

and of course there are other reports from the same pier mentioning 12 and 13" as the biggest ones caught. You can catch that in MD.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> and of course there are other reports from the same pier mentioning 12 and 13" as the biggest ones caught. You can catch that in MD.


Please tell me where? I have only seen 1 decent croaker "in person" all year.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Prehaps you should consider a closer venue with perfect conditions.. Like High tide at one hour after dark.. The croaker are massing up at the mouths of every river right now. 

Big ones are in the mud flats adjancent to oyster beds feeding heavly. 

Capt Mike


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

supercast said:


> Please read DA ANGLER , JAMES RIVER BRIDGE on the Virgina site thank you, and comprehend what I said FAMILY TRIP catching croakers is not all important but would be nice to get some


you will have more fun at SPSP, bbq+beach+fishing = priceless.

if you insist on going that far, good luck my friend


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Drive down to PA county*

Princess Anne county has charters that will take you into Va and let you fill your cooler. I'm speaking of Deal Island. You can also catch flounder trout and blues. 6 men at $65 will do the trick 3 hour drive in moderate traffic............


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*no there not !!*

large croakers are already been up the james months ago.There only around 11-15 inches at best and the 15s are far and in between dont waste the gas


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Rad said:


> Princess Anne county has charters that will take you into Va and let you fill your cooler. I'm speaking of Deal Island. You can also catch flounder trout and blues. 6 men at $65 will do the trick 3 hour drive in moderate traffic............


We've been catching bigger croaker from the JRB, the croaker/spot head boats aren't really doing squat.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

*Jrb*

Like I said before their are some big croakers down there. If you use bloodworms all you'll catch is babies. You have to be willing to walk all the way to the end and cast as far as you can. I don't keep nothing under 12 inches and came home with 55lbs of fish. Just check the tide before you go and try to catch it at least twice. If you need to know more call me 202-489-6067 I'm in Oxon Hill. From Bowie you can get there in 3hrs.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

G-Hype said:


> Please tell me where? I have only seen 1 decent croaker "in person" all year.


Well, since I have four young boys, I haven't been out much this year. I got out one Friday night and fished Colonial Beach. while this is technically VA, it gets reported on the MD board cause the VA folks are interested in the real salt water. In a few hours there I caught a couple of spot, a catfish, and about 8 croaker. At least 5 of them were in the 13" range.


----------

